# Halloween 2019, AKA; My 3 Songs



## Mamushka (Nov 3, 2018)

Light show (obviously) and head movement (not quite as obvious) is different for each performance, be sure to pay attention to the mouth sync (was pretty happy with it). Head movement was "random" in both speed and range within specified parameters for each song. Wind had died down when this was recorded so fog was a bit heavy, worked much better earlier in the evening.

You would push a start button to initiate, would rotate through the 3 shows.

Used a Arduino Mega, Arduino Uno, DMX (light control) shield for main controls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job marrying up the mouth movements with the lyrics. The creaking of the coffin opening and closing was a great added touch.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, nice job on the mouth sync. Love that slow opening and closing coffin lid. What are you using for the head movement as it look pretty good?


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nice work - and great songs. Love the coffin creak.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well done! Can you share what lights you used? They looked very bright. I use DIY LED lights for my display but have been looking for a brighter alternative.


----------



## DeathStalker (Aug 6, 2008)

Great job, love the sound effects of the coffin and the sync of the "mouth" was spot on.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Pretty cool! I too want to know how you did the Jaw sync it turned out fantastic.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Excellent work.
Everyone else has said what I would say.
So I will just say "ditto!!".


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

Bravo! Well done...


----------

